# 1 year work visa



## finestrat (Aug 13, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone could advise on how you go about obtaining a 1 year work visa, and how difficult it is to get one..

Thanks
Craig.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

finestrat said:


> Was wondering if anyone could advise on how you go about obtaining a 1 year work visa, and how difficult it is to get one..
> 
> Thanks
> Craig.


Assuming you are 31 years of age or less you should go to Work Abroad, Volunteer Abroad and Teaching Overseas programmes - BUNAC


----------

